# Two Routers, One Network How Can I Do It



## monsond19 (Jun 28, 2004)

At work we ran out of enough ports on our router so we added a wireless router for those with laptops. Now I cant get our new router to be added to the original network.The internet is passed through one router to the other but I cant file share. How can i make both routers work on the same network?


----------



## JeepGC96ZJ (Aug 4, 2004)

Do you have your wireless giving out Wirless Addresses and the Regular router giving out Addresses. If you do it that way you will not be able to share. Make your wirless router your primary router to give out all DHCP Addresses. That should do the trick. Atleast it did with mine at home.

Jeep


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------

